

Ask HN: Is it wrong to steal someone's design, but then change the theme? - nmaio

Ethically? Legally? I've already started building the front-end and it's pretty much complete. Even though the theme/idea of the site will be totally different, should I be having second thoughts?
======
staunch
You shouldn't literally copy/paste anyone's stuff. That's not only unethical
it may land you legal trouble.

You should take significant inspiration from other people, as long as you re-
create it yourself and change it in a meaningful way.

------
cstrouse
A lot of people heavily borrow from existing site's designs; however, it'll
probably hurt your portfolio. If people realize that your designs aren't
actually original they may not want to hire you or they may insist on reduced
pricing.

